# TAP Excess Baggage Charges



## LooseBoots (Sep 5, 2014)

My partner has been checking on line for the baggage allowance for TAP airline from Panama to Lisbon and I think she said we were allowed 2 cases of 23kg.

What is disconcerting is that they state if you are even 1/2 a kilo over your have to pay 100 Euros excess baggage.

This seems a bit harsh . We do try and weigh our cases beforehand, but €100 is a little over the top.

Has anyone had experience of this????


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I have worked in the travel industry for many years and for the last five before retirement that included at the airport. I have never come across an excess baggage policy such as this and have only ever experienced a per kg price for any baggage over the allowance. No wonder you are stunned and I can only agree with you.

I know that you will be careful with the weight of your bags but this little 'behind the scenes' insight might encourage that even more so. One thing that I did learn while at the airport was that, depending on the contract signed, the ground handling agent will probably be on commission for any 'sales' that they make such as extra leg room seats and excess baggage. It is not unknown for their weighing scales to not be quite as accurate as they should be.  In their favour of course, so be ready with a plan B for moving stuff from hold baggage to cabin baggage or even wearing a couple of extra layers until you get through security at least! I don't suggest that you go as far as one lad in the UK that put on 12 extra layers of clothes to avoid paying for baggage though. He passed out with heat exhaustion on the flight and had to be given oxygen. Story here.

Have a great flight over, hopefully excess charges free.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

British airways are similar bags over 23kgs and under 32mgs are charged at a standard rate. Bags over 32mgs must travel cargo. 

Bag weight	Charge per bag
23-32kg (51-70lb)	cost £65/$100/€75


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

And to think, my customers used to moan about €5/kg.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Most airlines on that route only allow 2 x 23kg hold baggage since they only fly mid-sized aircraft due to demand. Iberia fly direct PTY to MAD, then on to LIS with a 12hr 20m total journey time including a 1hr 05m layover at Madrid at a fare of 1603€


----------

